# Bariatric Surgery Psychiatric Evaluation



## heatherwinters (Sep 18, 2008)

An established psychiatric patient was scheduled for a bariatric surgery psychiatric evaluation.  The patient has been treated for 300.4 and 296.32.  The NPP dictated a report for the evaluation.  Since this is not a new course of treatment but a rendering of an opinion at the request of another agency, this would be billed as a consultation code, correct?  What would you use for DX?  Does anyone have any guidance on this?  Again, it is a psychiatric evaluation performed at the request of a Bariatric Surgery Center.  Thank you to anyone who can provide some guidance.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 18, 2008)

heatherwinters said:


> An established psychiatric patient was scheduled for a bariatric surgery psychiatric evaluation.  The patient has been treated for 300.4 and 296.32.  The NPP dictated a report for the evaluation.  Since this is not a new course of treatment but a rendering of an opinion at the request of another agency, this would be billed as a consultation code, correct?  What would you use for DX?  Does anyone have any guidance on this?  Again, it is a psychiatric evaluation performed at the request of a Bariatric Surgery Center.  Thank you to anyone who can provide some guidance.




Well it _might _be a consult - is the bariatric surgeon really asking for the psychs opinion - or is it required by the patients insurance plan to get the bariatric surgery?  Normally, we give the patient options for what psych doc they can go see - the patient makes the decision - which wouldn't be a consult. 

For the dx, maybe go with pre-op - V72.84? or V70.2 - general psychiatric exam. If they are treated for the depression and bipolar at the visit, I'd code those as well. You'd probably have to add in 278.01 for the morbid obesity as well - since that's what the surgery is for.


----------

